

Microsoft Sues Over Apple App Store Trademark - nhangen
http://technolog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/01/12/5822486-microsoft-fights-apples-app-store-trademark-request

======
m0nastic
Not to be super pedantic; but they aren't suing Apple.

They've filed a motion with the USPTO to dismiss Apple's trademark filing
under the grounds that it's too generic of a term to be trademarked.

I tend to agree with them, as even though I don't honestly remember anyone
referring to a store selling applications as an "app store" before Apple, it
feels about as trademark'able as registering "shoe store".

~~~
nhangen
Good catch, I'll see if I can edit and fix.

------
bokchoi
I think this is a good thing. "App Store" is too generic a term to trademark
IMHO.

~~~
georgemcbay
On the one hand, I think it is completely ridiculous that Microsoft, maker of
Windows(TM) and Office(TM) is challenging Apple(TM), maker of the
Macintosh(TM), over the potential trademarking of a generic term.

Having said that... yeah, 'App Store' is too generic and shouldn't be
trademarkable so Microsoft are in the right here... it is just that there's no
innocent party here to really cheer on in this.

